# What are mice like as pets?



## chrisd (Aug 25, 2011)

Are mice just like a smaller vversion of a rat? In terms of friendliness, intelligence, agility etc? Jw coz I'm thinking about getting some when I get my own house.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

They arent really like small rats, but they are amazing pets all the same. They do share a lot of similar traits but they differ in that they like to climb a lot more than my rats do, they are generally less forward (brave) than the rats are too. In terms of care the biggest difference is that the males really cant usually live together (unless neutered). I dont think I would ever want to be without rats or mice, they are both wonderful in their own ways.


----------



## chrisd (Aug 25, 2011)

I don't think anything could enjoy climbing more than my rats! How do they get free ranged?


----------



## AnnB (Nov 6, 2011)

My mice free range on an old sheet covering my bed. Generally they don't try to escape down the side but I do have one mouse who is always trying to do a runner. I think they make fantastic little pets although they can suffer a few health problems so it's worth keeping some spare cash ready in case a trip to the vet is needed. I've never kept rats though so I can't make a comparison.


----------



## peter0 (Oct 4, 2011)

I've never kept rats but i have a few mice. They make brilliant pets!

I love making their cages up and watching them explore and go about playing it's great they're very entertaining to watch. They love climbing, digging, nest building and just generally exploring anything. I have a play pen for mine and i put a tarpolan under it. People also use their bed or bath tub. I don't see myself without a little group of mice as they are great pets


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

chrisd said:


> I don't think anything could enjoy climbing more than my rats! How do they get free ranged?


These days I tend to get them out in smaller groups, it was too easy to misplace them when I had them all out together, they play out in my bedroom which is the only room that Im pretty certain doesnt have any escape routes, and the only place with no room under the bed to go and hide.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

i have both rats and mice and i've noticed my mice boys are shy compared to my rats. i have two male mice and one is neutered.
i love watching my mice climb there so agile and quick,they love there ropes and wodden ledges. they also love there sputnik. and are very good nest makers.
i free range my two boys on the bed with an old sheet as mice pee stinks to high heaven and they continuosly poo non stop.
they also have a run on the sofa which i can just wipe down as its leather.

if i had to choose which i like best rats or mice then rats win everytime.
they win over lots of small animals that i have owned in the past.

but saying that i wouldn't be without bobby and pebble,there so cheeky and always make me laugh the way there are togther and run in there wheel togther.


----------



## chrisd (Aug 25, 2011)

"misplace them" haha. I don't know whether to get them or not but I do find they can have some really beautiful markings.


----------



## chrisd (Aug 25, 2011)

blade100 said:


> i have both rats and mice and i've noticed my mice boys are shy compared to my rats. i have two male mice and one is neutered.
> i love watching my mice climb there so agile and quick,they love there ropes and wodden ledges. they also love there sputnik. and are very good nest makers.
> i free range my two boys on the bed with an old sheet as mice pee stinks to high heaven and they continuosly poo non stop.
> they also have a run on the sofa which i can just wipe down as its leather.
> ...


I just really want to own every type of rodent lol. My cousin used to have mice and they would just sit in his pocket while he walked round town and he would just carry them around. I've never seen anyone take a rodent outside when they could easily leg it but these mice weren't bothred.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

I've had mice before and their lovely pets though they're not as bold as rats around you. The only downfall of mice is the boys smell. And I mean really smell, sorry but they do IMO more than any other rodent. Generally speaking animal smells don't bother me (rabbit cage, wet dog etc) but even I found the stink from these tiny critters unbearable. It's a pretty awful scent too cos it clings to your clothing and surroundings. Next time I get mice there gonna be girls only!!


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

lol laura, my friend has 7 female mice and she says they really pong no matter if there cleaned out after a week they still stink.
she also said about there wee being really strong on your clothes.

i have 2 boy mice one being neutered and they don't really smell.
ok only on clean out days and i've left them 10 days before doing them,obviously i clean the wheel every other day as they like to toilet in that as well as run in it 

and yes boys urine stinks when it gets on your clothes or skin.
but i find my 11 rats stink more than my two mice.

i suppose each mouse differs in scent etc.


----------



## peter0 (Oct 4, 2011)

If it's controlled and you only part clean their cages they don't smell as much and if you have the right bedding for you. I have 5 males in my room and i need to clean out the smaller cages every 3 days and the huge guinea-pig cage once a week. It does smell a bit more when they're awake at night but i'm going to sleep so it doesn't bother me. A scented candle always works


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

Maybe it was something with mine then! I tried everything possible to stop the smell but nothing worked. At all. And yep their pee does smell strong, I had to change my clothes after being near them!! I did have one girl on her own (too old for company) and she didn't smell at all, so perhaps it's when there are more than one they start ponging? I might re-think on mice and stick to harvest mice instead as they have no odor whatsover- even after not being cleaned out for 4 months!!


----------



## peter0 (Oct 4, 2011)

Don't get me wrong my males do smell but nothing over-powering. I spot clean 2x a week and each time i clean them out i choose one toy to clean so that the majority of their things still smell the same. Mice are brilliant pets anyway


----------

